
Why poor stay poor - georgecmu
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/family/2014/12/linda_tirado_on_the_realities_of_living_in_bootstrap_america_daily_annoyances.html?wpsrc=fol_fb
======
adam419
This is why click-bait journalism is terrible.

You have a headline that makes it seem like an interesting answer will be
revealed for tough conflict, only to have a rambling series of anecdotes that
doesn't address the headline and reads like an advertisement for a book.

